# [GRAVURE] Impossible de graver un cdrw (résolu)

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Alors j'ai un p'tit problème de gravure. Je peux formater un cdrw mais pas graver.

J'ai un compaq nx9005, un noyau 2.6.22.

Quand J'essaye de graver une image iso sa plante avec un dmesg :

```

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize! 

```

Je précise que cela fonctionnait hier avant ma mise à jour, j'ai réussi à mettre en cause le paquet sdparm avec la version 1.01 c'était même impossible de lire un cdrw gravé hier.

dmesg :

```

ATAPI device hdc:

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ATAPI device hdc:

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

hdc: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }

hdc: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }

```

Je suis donc passé en version 1.00 et j'obtiens donc à chaque gravure :

```

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize! 

```

Et cela me ralenti le PC jusqu'à le rendre inutilisable.

J'ai donc fait un essai sans hdparm de lancé car apparemment sdparm est utilisé par hdparm mais cela ne change rien.

Mon /etc/conf.d/hdparm j'ai remis la version par défaut.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/hdparm: config file for /etc/init.d/hdparm
> 
> # You can either set hdparm arguments for each drive using hdX_args,
> ...

 

Après quelque recherche cela semble être lié à hdparm (DMA) et j'ai fait un essai avec  app-cdr/nero-3.0.2.1 et la aucun problème. J'avoue que si je pouvais me passer de nero je serrais preneur. Donc si quelqu'un a une idée.

----------

## El_Goretto

Le message "cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize! " apparait quand tu insères ton media vierge, pas quand tu graves et que ça plante.

Donne nous la sortie de hdparm quand tu lances la commande sur ton graveur de CD.

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Alors aujourd'hui sans rien chnager nero marche plus : erreur de calibration

Voici ma configuration hdpam pour mon graveur 

```

localhost ~ # /sbin/hdparm /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 IO_support    =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 unmaskirq     =  1 (on)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

 keepsettings  =  0 (off)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

J'ai essayé avec un noyau 2.6.23 (du coup je passe à TuxOnIce). J'ai pas mal joué avec hdparm mais rien n'y fait.

Voici la sortie gnomebaker :

```

wodim: No write mode specified.

wodim: Asuming -tao mode.

wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.

wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Wodim version: 1.1.6

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Beginning DMA speed test. Set CDR_NODMATEST environment variable if device

communication breaks or freezes immediately after that.

TOC Type: 3 = CD-ROM XA mode 2

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'SONY    '

Identification : 'CD-RW  CRX830E  '

Revision       : 'JPK4'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.

Current: 0x000A (CD-RW)

Profile: 0x0010 (DVD-ROM) 

Profile: 0x000A (CD-RW) (current)

Profile: 0x0009 (CD-R) 

Profile: 0x0008 (CD-ROM) 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1895168 = 1850 KB

FIFO size      : 12582912 = 12288 KB

Speed set to 706 KB/s

   4 seconds.   3 seconds.   2 seconds.   1 seconds.   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

Performing OPC...

Errno: 0 (Success), send opc scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  54 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 03 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 73 03 00 00

Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x73 Qual 0x03 (power calibration area error) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 24.086s timeout 60s

wodim: OPC failed.

Writing  time:   26.138s

BURN-Free was never needed.

wodim: fifo had 131 puts and 0 gets.

wodim: fifo was 0 times empty and 0 times full, min fill was 100%.

```

P'tite précision avec avec root sa marche pas.

J'ai l'impression que cette erreur y est pour quelque chose :

```

wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.scsidev: '/dev/hdc' 

```

----------

## Mickael

Salut, ce poste : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-503741-highlight-dma.html n'est pas directement en rapport avec ton problème, mais tu pourras peut-être trouver un indice, j'avais un problème pour activer le DMA, et j'ai donc tenté moult commandes afin de vérifier tout, et rien  en même temps.  :Laughing: 

Regarde le test avec grub et l'option noprobre pour hdc et vérifie bien que les pilotes sont en dur dans le noyo et pas en modules. c'est pas clair mais dans le poste que je te file ça l'est.  :Wink: 

EDIT : comment cela se fait-il  que tu aies encore du hdc, normalement depuis les versions 19 des noyos, l'appellation pour tout device scsi se base sur sdx...non?

----------

## Temet

+1 avec l'edit de Mickael.

Sinon, il se peut que ton graveur soit en train de mourir...

(j'avais cherché longtemps des soucis sur un graveur qui en fait était simplement foutu...)

----------

## xaviermiller

ou mal branché (my life...)

----------

## ghoti

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> EDIT : comment cela se fait-il  que tu aies encore du hdc, normalement depuis les versions 19 des noyos, l'appellation pour tout device scsi se base sur sdx...non?

 

Oui mais uniquement en utilisant les nouveaux drivers "Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers (ATA)" qui ramènent effectivement toutes les interfaces blocs à une gestion SCSI.

S'il utilise encore les vieux drivers  BLK_DEV_IDE, alors, la notation des disques est toujours hd* !

Perso, j'ai eu pas mal de soucis en essayant de mélanger les 2 types de drivers (spécialement avec la gravure, justement !)

Depuis que je suis en "full libata" (SATA+PATA), les choses sont rentrées dans l'ordre  :Smile: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Tout d'abord je suis pas trop au point sur les drivers sata ata and co (J'ai pas trop suivi ces évolutions)

J'ai donc essayé d'utiliser les drivers sata pour mon lecteur 'CD-RW  CRX830E  ' ce lecteur est sur un portable compaq nx9005 qui date de 4 ans. (Je ne pense pas qu'il soit mal branché)

Je n'ai pas réussi à utiliser le sata pour mon lecteur, jamais de /dev/sd* au pire plus de graveur. Donc, déjà est-ce que ce lecteur ne serait pas trop vieux pour ces pilotes ? J'ai suivi ce post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-503741-highlight-dma.html mais rien n'y fait.

J'ai essayé mon graveur sur une gentoo pas mis à jour depuis x temps(vieux noyau vieux paquets) sur une clé USB et j'ai le même genre de problème "erreur de calibration", "erreur OPC" alors j'ai bien peur que ce soit le graveur qui soit au cause. On va peut-être me prêter ce week end le même graveur je ferais donc un essai avec.

Question à 2c mais les drivers Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers (ATA) peuvent être utilisés sur n'importe quel disque IDE ou pour les anciens contrôleurs il faut BLK_DEV_IDE   :Question: 

----------

## ghoti

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> jamais de /dev/sd* au pire plus de graveur

 

En fait, pour les disques optiques, la notation est /dev/sr* !

 *Quote:*   

>  Donc, déjà est-ce que ce lecteur ne serait pas trop vieux pour ces pilotes ?

 

Ce n'est pas le lecteur qui importe mais le contrôleur  :Wink: 

La liste des contrôleurs supportés se trouve dans menuconfig ...

Tu trouveras sûrement d'autres infos dans l'article d'El_Goretto :[TIP] Passer son noyau en libata "intégral"

----------

## bouleetbil

salut 

oui antant pour moi pour /dev/sr* 

Mais même

```
 cdrecord -scanbus 
```

ne trouvait rien

J'avais bien suivi ce post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537957-highlight-libata.html

Je vais refaire un dernier essai j'ai peut-être loupé une option

----------

## guilc

Tiens, je viens de percuter mais : pour graver, c'est pas la présence de /dev/srX qui importe (utile à la lecture de CD ça), mais le périphérique "RAW", alias /dev/sgX  :Wink: 

Ca se trouve sur : CHR_DEV_SG, dans Device Drivers -> SCSI device support -> SCSI generic support

Accessoirement, ça sert aussi à cdparanoia, pour la lecture des CD audio avec ses méthodes "sûres".

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Ca se trouve sur : CHR_DEV_SG, dans Device Drivers -> SCSI device support -> SCSI generic support

 

Haha, je l'avais vu çà... selon l'ancestrale méthode de validation par l'expérimentation bancale (brevetée Goret  :Smile: )

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Accessoirement, ça sert aussi à cdparanoia, pour la lecture des CD audio avec ses méthodes "sûres".

 

Je peux ajouter ceci à mon Tip, monsieur guilc?  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Accessoirement, ça sert aussi à cdparanoia, pour la lecture des CD audio avec ses méthodes "sûres". 
> 
> Je peux ajouter ceci à mon Tip, monsieur guilc? 

 

Mais je t'en prie, c'est pas breveté   :Laughing: 

C'est même inspiré de la doc du kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Donc c'est bien un problème matériel.    :Crying or Very sad: 

Ce matin tout fonctionne peux importe le noyau, hdparm etc...

Bon il a quatre ans maintenant le plus compliqué serra de trouver un graveur pour mon portable (si quelqu'un connait un site pour des pièces détachées pour portable)

----------

